# Non-Covid Euro Travel SNAFUs.



## Passepartout (Aug 19, 2021)

We are in Madrid as I write this. Left home Friday morning for DFW and a leisurely, First Class, American non-stop flight to Madrid. Spend a few days of Indy touring, tapas, paella cooking class, before joining a pre-cruise bunch in Bilbao in the Basque lands and a lovely AmaWaterways cruise from Bordeaux.

WELL!, that didn't last long. We had a 4 hour layover in the Admirals Club at DFW, boarded our Dreamliner and settled in. The sky was dark, and we were told we'd be waiting for some late arriving passengers. After a couple of hours and more delays, they CANCELLED the flight, 'Gather your stuff and GET OFF!' So I joined a line AND called AA Cust. Svc. After too long, we were put on a coach flight the next day, 'But don't worry, I'll get you upgraded to First.' Yeah, Right! But it's on BA through London Heathrow. So that means getting a Covid test in the airport within 2 hours. Long story short, we did it. We were the last 2 passengers to load, but I got seat 1A ( Mick Jaggers' favorite Concorde seat), Paula's was 2A.

When we got to London (BA First is WONDERFUL, but that's another story) we were in their First Class lounge, and I inquired about our bags. I was told, 'No issues, they're on the plane, Iberia to Madrid'. So I stopped worrying.

Long story short, no bags. Now, at the end of our second day, still no checked bags, and we're running short on clothes and such necessities as  a couple weeks of medications. Iberia and BE claim to be 'working on it'. But so far, there's no evidence.

At this time, we are considering bagging the whole thing and going back home. OR scrapping a day of sightseeing and going to a department store and finding a bare necessity of clothes to get by. We can ration medications if our docs can't email or fax 'scripts to fill here. We are fully trip insured, but they just allow $250pp for delayed bags. If we just go home it would cost $15,000. I don't think that much is covered.

Isn't travel FUN! This was to be our first big international trip in over 1 1/2 years. We thought about pausing it last Spring when Covid spiked and vaccines were scarce in Europe, but they are doing better with masking, distancing, and vaccinating their people than Americans.

Stay tuned. We hope our checked bags appear tomorrow. The aIrline has promised to courier them to us as soon as they arrive. Somehow, the term, 'lip service' comes to mind.I

Jim


----------



## klpca (Aug 19, 2021)

Best laid plans and all that..   

So sorry that you have had all of these hiccups but hopefully you are getting them out of the way early in your trip. Travel always has some snafus. I hope that your bags catch up and that you have an amazing trip!


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Aug 19, 2021)

When you posted a while back that you going on a river cruise in France, I was looking forward to hearing your updates and living vicariously. So sorry this is happening, darn it. Here's hoping your fortunes turn around quickly and things turn out great!


----------



## zentraveler (Aug 19, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> We are in Madrid as I write this. Left home Friday morning for DFW and a leisurely, First Class, American non-stop flight to Madrid. Spend a few days of Indy touring, tapas, paella cooking class, before joining a pre-cruise bunch in Bilbao in the Basque lands and a lovely AmaWaterways cruise from Bordeaux.
> 
> WELL!, that didn't last long. We had a 4 hour layover in the Admirals Club at DFW, boarded our Dreamliner and settled in. The sky was dark, and we were told we'd be waiting for some late arriving passengers. After a couple of hours and more delays, they CANCELLED the flight, 'Gather your stuff and GET OFF!' So I joined a line AND called AA Cust. Svc. After too long, we were put on a coach flight the next day, 'But don't worry, I'll get you upgraded th First.' Yeah, Right! But it's on HE through London Heathrow. So that means getting a Civic test in the airport within 2 hours. Long story short, we did it. We were the last 2 passengers to load, but I got seat 1A ( Mick Jaggers' favorite Concorde seat), Paula's was 2A.
> 
> ...



I am SO sorry to hear this Jim. Travel snafus are one thing but being without your luggage is the worst in my experience. We bring things with us on international travel for a reason, and suddenly having almost none means too much thinking on a vacation.

[We had our luggage lost over a New Year’s weekend on a flight to Argentina ahead of boarding a ship for Antarctica. If it weren’t for the heroic efforts of the Four Seasons Buenos Aires we would have been in real trouble. Somehow they pulled it off on New Year’s Day and got our luggage just  in time.]


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 19, 2021)

Oh, no! So sorry for such a painful start to your trip. I hope your bags find you soon.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 19, 2021)

Gosh, that is a trial! 
We also had a little misadventure in luggage 2 years ago...
-------------------------
Our AA flight arrived late in Madrid, so we ran from one end of the airport to the other to connect with a little plane to Toulouse, France. Of course, our bags did not make it. We managed to file a report at the little French airport, got in our rental car and found our hotel. The next day, we went on a wine tour in clothes now worn for 3 days. I apologized to the tour guide.

On the way back to the hotel, we found a Walmart-type store and stocked up. Back at the hotel, surprise: Our bags were waiting. So, we now had some Walmart type souvenirs and two bottles of wine... which we consumed that night.

What's the expression? When life gives you lemons, grab some tequila?
.


.


----------



## zentraveler (Aug 19, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> We are in Madrid as I write this. Left home Friday morning for DFW and a leisurely, First Class, American non-stop flight to Madrid. Spend a few days of Indy touring, tapas, paella cooking class, before joining a pre-cruise bunch in Bilbao in the Basque lands and a lovely AmaWaterways cruise from Bordeaux.
> 
> WELL!, that didn't last long. We had a 4 hour layover in the Admirals Club at DFW, boarded our Dreamliner and settled in. The sky was dark, and we were told we'd be waiting for some late arriving passengers. After a couple of hours and more delays, they CANCELLED the flight, 'Gather your stuff and GET OFF!' So I joined a line AND called AA Cust. Svc. After too long, we were put on a coach flight the next day, 'But don't worry, I'll get you upgraded th First.' Yeah, Right! But it's on HE through London Heathrow. So that means getting a Civic test in the airport within 2 hours. Long story short, we did it. We were the last 2 passengers to load, but I got seat 1A ( Mick Jaggers' favorite Concorde seat), Paula's was 2A.
> 
> ...



As an addendum, physicians cannot prescribe directly by email or fax (or in any way) overseas prescriptions. We, and our patient, are lucky that we can mostly do that in the states where we are not licensed (subject to the state and the schedule of the medication). Your only real options for that would be to find a local european MD to prescribe them - and the names of the meds will very likely be different - or to have family ship them. Neither good options for a vacation unfortunately.

Depending on the medication, rationing can work.


----------



## MrockStar (Aug 19, 2021)

Yikes, hope your bags arrive real soon.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hope things get better for you. No matter how long we travel for or how many meds we need, they NEVER go in checked. Always carry them on.


----------



## moonstone (Aug 19, 2021)

What an awful way to start a vacation! I hope your bags are found soon and things improve for you.  

Ever since my sister had her carry-on roller bag lost (or stolen) when she was told it needed to be gate checked at DFW on a flight to LAX, I type up an info page for each of our checked bags, as well as the carry-ons and my backpack.  I have our whole itinerary including flights, dates, names, addresses & tel numbers of the places we are staying, our email addresses and the names and phone numbers of our 3 kids for emergencies.  I seal the page in a Ziploc freezer bag and pin it to the inside of each suitcase so it is highly visible when the suitcase is opened up.  I also have our names and email addresses on a luggage tag on the outside of our checked and carry-on bags with a note that more info is inside the bag.

~Diane


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 19, 2021)

What a drag. Try to make the best of it.


----------



## elaine (Aug 19, 2021)

You're already over the pond for a great trip! Go to a store and buy some items. I'd be more worried about the meds. Can someone fedex, UPS, DHL meds to a pick up spot (where you sign to get your package) along your cruise? In the USA, they're called "Access points." If you have anyone with a key to your house and you have extra meds, that is the easiest solution. Or someone who can pick up an extra supply at the pharmacy. In VA, CVS could give us an extra 5 day supply or everything (5 meds) without having to call Dr. when DH forgot his meds on vacation.  If you only have a few days before the cruise, I'd be nervous about getting meds in time. DHL says Dallas-Bordeaux is Aug 24 for about $150. So, you can pick a town with an access point to ship the meds. Or, ask AMA for their shoreside agent's address to get meds shipped to them--that's likely the best thing to do. Other option is to call a hotel and book a room for the night and tell the front desk you're doing so to have your meds delivered.
Also, does the cruise have a Dr., if so, can he prescribe the meds, or do they have them onboard? Good luck and (hopefully) enjoy Europe!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2021)

elaine said:


> You're already over the pond for a great trip! Go to a store and buy some items. I'd be more worried about the meds. Can someone fedex, UPS, DHL meds to a pick up spot (where you sign to get your package) along your cruise? In the USA, they're called "Access points." If you have anyone with a key to your house and you have extra meds, that is the easiest solution. Or someone who can pick up an extra supply at the pharmacy. In VA, CVS could give us an extra 5 day supply or everything (5 meds) without having to call Dr. when DH forgot his meds on vacation.  If you only have a few days before the cruise, I'd be nervous about getting meds in time. DHL says Dallas-Bordeaux is Aug 24 for about $150. So, you can pick a town with an access point to ship the meds. Or, ask AMA for their shoreside agent's address to get meds shipped to them--that's likely the best thing to do. Other option is to call a hotel and book a room for the night and tell the front desk you're doing so to have your meds delivered.
> Also, does the cruise have a Dr., if so, can he prescribe the meds, or do they have them onboard? Good luck and (hopefully) enjoy Europe!


Thanks for your informative, and carefully thought out suggestion. A couple of things make this unworkable. For starters, where we live in the rural West, DHL no longer has a presence, and while I do think my Kroger Rx might well prepare a small stash of my meds, getting them sent internationally would require skills that I doubt are available locally.

Right now, the plan is to get to a large local Dept Store, try to set ourselves up with a couple of clothing outfits, and pare down our activities to what will save the trip from the point when we actually join the group/cruise. At that point, laundry will be available (at a cost), temps will be more agreeable - Madrid is in the mid 90s.

We feel we can ration our meds- nothing is critical, they are maintenance items for long term conditions- until we either get home or if by some providence, our bags show up.

Time to start the day. Fingers crossed, everyone.

More later if the situation changes.

Jim


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 20, 2021)

Hi Jim,

Good Luck on getting your bags and meds! If you decide to stay with your itinerary, enjoy the remainder of your trip.

A lot of Tuggers are pulling for you.

Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Good Luck on getting your bags and meds! If you decide to stay with your itinerary, enjoy the remainder of your trip.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Richard. We've already been with an agent whose job it is to liaison with all the carriers and airports where we've been and we're asked what might be inside the bags that would be identifiable by scan (X-ray). Paula packed a metal hiking pole broken into 3 pieces that is in her bag. They seem to be on the project.

We're out the door to do some shopping- not a favorite activity, but necessary to make this work out.

I thank all the TUGgers for their wisdom and support.  MASKS-ON, (everyone in Europe is masked) and away we go.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 20, 2021)

Good luck.  I always have a small carry-on and the only critical thing is the meds. 

In my many many trips to Europe, only one missed baggage episode. Showed up two days later but we got some nice things from Marks and Spenser courtesy of US Air. 

Glad your making the best of it. Since you mentioned Kroger’s, I’ve found my local Kroger Pharmacy is pretty adept at quick refills. Worth a try. 

Cheers


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2021)

x3 skier said:


> Good luck.  I always have a small carry-on and the only critical thing is the meds.
> 
> In my many many trips to Europe, only one missed baggage episode. Showed up two days later but we got some nice things from Marks and Spenser courtesy of US Air.


This is day 3. I know better on putting meds in a checked bag, but had a senior moment. Hoping to see bags today.  Thanks. I have bought enough to get by, but women are shall we say,,,, different,,, in clothing needs?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 20, 2021)

Oh, JIm!
I feel for you & Paula. If it weren't for your missing meds, you could manage sans luggage.
We were without ours for 3 weeks the summer of 2016- Berlin, Prague & Amesterdam followed by a 2 week Celebrity British Isles cruise.
We shopped in Berlin and Amsterdam. I found acceptable clothing at C&A, which 3 years later a tour guide in Nuremberg said stood for "Cheap & Awful". Regardless, I was able to cobble together outfits that were actually complimented by fellow cruise roll call members, many of whom came to our rescue with extra garments when I posted about our dilemma. We spent about 1k to dress ourselves and were never reimbursed by AirBerlin, which shortly after we flew with that airline, went belly-up.
We met up with our bags just before our flights home out of AMS.
Keep us posted!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 20, 2021)

Wow, Jim.  I was aware of the initial cancelled flight, but not of things since.  Yours is now an object lesson about how great planning ahead doesn't always prevent issues. I hope things turn up, and you can relax into the rest of your well-planned vacation.  What is it they always say on The Amazing Race? -- "Airports are the great equalizer."

When we travel, my diabetic, pain-medicated husband puts all his meds (there are many) in a carryon he keeps with him at his seat. Along with the cameras he wants for that trip, his computer gadget of choice, books and magazines, snacks, and miscellaneous other items he doesn't want to leave his sight, it makes for a heavy carryon that is loaded with necessities.  I make him carry it.    My carryon is much lighter, easier to manage, and usually contains the change of clothes he wants but that won't fit in his carryon.  It's exhausting, and definitely takes a village to get us anywhere.  Checked luggage is not an extravagance, it's most often a necessity.  I've never figured out how anyone can travel for a multiple-week vacation with just a small carryon and an overhead bin suitcase.  First world problem, for sure.

Good luck.  Did the bags turn up yet?

Dave


----------



## elaine (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm glad you can ration your meds. Assume you'll not get your bags before cruise. If they come, that's a bonus. Tell your wife it's fashionable to rewear clothing--that it's a sustainability thing! Enjoy Europe! 
We've learned to pack carry-on as if our checked bags got lost and take things hard to quickly replace--meds, swimsuits, hiking shoes, 1 extra set of pants/capris. We've had to make a trip to H&M in Copenhagen before a Fjords cruise before! Elaine


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2021)

We passed on a deluxe breakfast today, instead going to el Corte Ingles. I'm out of the woods. Paula got 4-5 outfits to mix-match. No shoes, but we are not done yet. Still no bag sightings from the airlines. We are off to a tapas crawl tonight with 2 couples we will be with from here out.

More later if there is news.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 20, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> We are in Madrid as I write this. Left home Friday morning for DFW and a leisurely, First Class, American non-stop flight to Madrid. Spend a few days of Indy touring, tapas, paella cooking class, before joining a pre-cruise bunch in Bilbao in the Basque lands and a lovely AmaWaterways cruise from Bordeaux.
> 
> WELL!, that didn't last long. We had a 4 hour layover in the Admirals Club at DFW, boarded our Dreamliner and settled in. The sky was dark, and we were told we'd be waiting for some late arriving passengers. After a couple of hours and more delays, they CANCELLED the flight, 'Gather your stuff and GET OFF!' So I joined a line AND called AA Cust. Svc. After too long, we were put on a coach flight the next day, 'But don't worry, I'll get you upgraded to First.' Yeah, Right! But it's on BA through London Heathrow. So that means getting a Covid test in the airport within 2 hours. Long story short, we did it. We were the last 2 passengers to load, but I got seat 1A ( Mick Jaggers' favorite Concorde seat), Paula's was 2A.
> 
> ...


Oh no!!! Don't go home yet... I really hope your luggage appears soon. Horrible.   Keep us posted.   Do some side trips to alleviate  some stress.   Oh I'm feeling your pain.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 20, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> We passed on a deluxe breakfast today, instead going to el Corte Ingles. I'm out of the woods. Paula got 4-5 outfits to mix-match. No shoes, but we are not done yet. Still no bag sightings from the airlines. We are off to a tapas crawl tonight with 2 couples we will be with from here out.
> 
> More later if there is news.



El Corte Ingles is still around?  I liked shopping there waaaaay back in the early 70s.  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2021)

nerodog said:


> Oh no!!! Don't go home yet... I really hope your luggage appears soon. Horrible.   Keep us posted.   Do some side trips to alleviate  some stress.   Oh I'm feeling your pain.


We went to Avila and Segovia yesterday. The guide said her fit-bit registered 8.8 km. In 33 degree heat (95f) I thought I was gonna DIE! And not from stress!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 20, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> This is day 3. I know better on putting meds in a checked bag, but had a senior moment. Hoping to see bags today.  Thanks. I have bought enough to get by, but women are shall we say,,,, different,,, in clothing needs?


A few years ago my luggage was lost on a trip to Quebec City.  I did have my meds in my carry on, but no extra clothes.  I slept in one of Steve's  t-shirts that night, then we went out the next day to shop.  We spent most of our time in Quebec City shopping for me as it took about 3 days for my luggage to be found and delivered.  Steve mentioned recently that he always put his meds in his checked luggage.  I was appalled!  If I had to replace medications in Canada, it could have been done, but would have required more time.  He said he will put them in his carry on from now on.....unless he has a senior moment.  I was reimbursed by the airline for everything I purchased.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 20, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> We passed on a deluxe breakfast today, instead going to el Corte Ingles. I'm out of the woods. Paula got 4-5 outfits to mix-match. No shoes, but we are not done yet. Still no bag sightings from the airlines. We are off to a tapas crawl tonight with 2 couples we will be with from here out.
> 
> More later if there is news.



Did the crawl once. If they don’t stop at The Museum of Ham, check it out later. Another place to have a drink is at The Westin under the stained glass rotunda. Quite the experience. 






						Hotel Photo Gallery | The Westin Palace, Madrid
					

Take a photo tour of The Westin Palace, Madrid. View our spacious accommodations, on-site dining & facilities.




					www.marriott.com
				




Cheers


----------



## amycurl (Aug 20, 2021)

> I've never figured out how anyone can travel for a multiple-week vacation with just a small carryon and an overhead bin suitcase.



I am happy to share about how three of us spent five and a half weeks in the summer of 2018 in Europe, with each of us only having an overhead bin suitcase, and a small carryon.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 20, 2021)

Always keep medications with you.  I don't pack my thyroid meds (only thing I take), and Rick doesn't have any.  I take my full 90-day supply with me, just in case we get stuck somewhere, like happened to our friends during 9-11.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 20, 2021)

amycurl said:


> I am happy to share about how three of us spent five and a half weeks in the summer of 2018 in Europe, with each of us only having an overhead bin suitcase, and a small carryon.


Sounds like a great plan.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 20, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> El Corte Ingles is still around?  I liked shopping there waaaaay back in the early 70s.
> 
> Dave


There's one here in Lisbon too and smaller stores scattered around.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 20, 2021)

Oh my - so sorry! Yes that's happened to us, due to a delayed trans-Atlantic flight, and we had almost no clothes for the first week of a month-long Euro-jaunt, just the clothes on our backs. It was so hot - I wish I had a picture to post, of my partner who had to craft a "chapeau" out of an undershirt, it was very funny. 

In our case, we did have to check a bag because we'd wanted our hiking sticks and couldn't carry them on. Our big mistake we made was to put everything else in with them, including our guide books! We were way out in the countryside, where we'd expected to enjoy ourselves to the max at the luxurious Chateau de Maulmont - unfortunately, local stores (when they finally opened - weekend PLUS a national holiday) charged about $100 for a shirt or pair of pants. (No insurance either.) Airline kept promising, but they just couldn't deliver -- every day there was different information. We offered to drive back to Paris to their warehouse to pick up our bags, which they purported to have located, but UA wouldn't allow it. Finally bags showed up, as we were leaving the chateau -- had they been delivered there after we'd had to vacate, no telling how much longer this would have taken.

We never do that anymore - we always carry on guidebks, info, a few changes of clothes at least, meds, all valuables and all necessary things (except hiking sticks) for our trip, no matter how unwieldy our carry-on bags are.  Good luck!


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 20, 2021)

Laurie said:


> ... [W]e had almost no clothes for the first week of a month-long Euro-jaunt, just the clothes on our backs...



Arriving in a foreign country with only the clothes on your back sure makes you feel like a refugee, albeit a refugee with a wallet (pouch) and cell phone... which is what makes it survivable... but you still feel displaced.
.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 20, 2021)

Sorry to hear about your bags. That must be a huge distraction from your trip. Hope they find your bags and meds soon.


----------



## silentg (Aug 20, 2021)

Are you still going on the River Cruise? We went a couple of years ago( pre pandemic) enjoyed it and are planning to go on another next May. Hope your bags arrive soon.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 21, 2021)

So sorry. Traveling overseas is really challenging these days. Our flights to Barcelona in July was delayed for 2 hours. We missed our connecting flight when we arrived in Frankfurt. To make the best out of the long layover, we got out of the airport to see the city. By the time we arrived in Barcelona, it was midnight, 11 hours past our original arriving time.
On our return trip, we arrived in Newark on time, but stuck on the tarmac for two hours because of thunderstorms. Our flight to SFO never arrived that day, and they could only book the new flight two days later! We ended up sleeping at the airport overnight as all the airport hotels were fully booked by then. Luckily, we cleared the waitlist next morning. 
Because of all these headaches, we canceled our trip to Ireland in Sep. We will go to Hawaii (direct flight for us) instead.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2021)

Last FULL day in Madrid. Still no bags. We had the hotel do almost $70 of laundry yesterday- could've bought new for less. The Tapas Crawl was good. Learned some history. I woke up early to take some meds- the heat and salty food is puffing me up like a grape.

We went to a cooking class this morning- sangria, gazpacho & paella were on the menu. It was good. www.cookingpoint.es

Then I took a list of meds to a farmacia, and they issued ALL of them without even knowing my name! Some will be a PITA to split, but I have them all. And the cost was reasonable. We talked, and since Covid is under good control here, and skyrocketing at home, maybe we should stay!?!?!? We have to be reminded to mask, but they are goodnatured about it.

We are going to a flamenco show tonight. Then tomorrow, after checking out, it'll be off to the airport and on to Bilbao and the Basque country for a handful of days before coaching over to Bordeaux and our cruise.

There are few Americans in Spain. The Tapas tour outfit was down to 2 guides, the Segovia tour, we were the only Americans, the Cooking guy owns the company and works it alone, with classes as small as one.  Every one has thanked us for coming. They are truly grateful. Now, if they could just find our luggage!I

more later.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2021)

A couple of snaps. Our group at a fishmarket, and Paula with the paella we made.


----------



## elaine (Aug 21, 2021)

If you got your meds, I’d definitely stay. Just go buy a few extra shirts and underwear. I’d not expect to see bags (ever?). 
Lots of water helps flush out salt. Send us photos of your trip and how you like the river cruise-also thinking of one in the future.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 21, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> A couple of snaps. Our group at a fishmarket, and Paula with the paella we made.
> View attachment 39053
> 
> View attachment 39054


Super photos...thx !! I'm sending good vibes over to Spain for your luggage retrieval.


----------



## "Roger" (Aug 21, 2021)

My condolences. Hopefully your baggage will catch up with you soon. 

In the meantime, think of yourself as being on a Rick Seves European tour. His baggage limit: 20 pounds in a 9" × 21" × 14" carry-on-size bag. That is what he lists as the absolute maximum, not just a goal. Better yet, as far as he is concerned, a knapsack of similar size or smaller for all your luggage.

Okay, I admit, way too severe for my taste, but he has a lot of fans for his tours. Why such a small limit? You are expected to handle your luggage yourself for the trip. No one taking it from your room and putting it on a bus for you. Sometimes your accommodations for a given night might be a third floor walk up. You are expected to haul your luggage up yourself. 

So you are not really roughing it. You are just in training for a Rick Seves tour.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 21, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> ... Now, if they could just find our luggage!I



We got ours in time for a train to Barcelona to catch a cruise,
But on departure day, the taxis (and Uber) went on strike.
We had to lug them onto a subway, onto a bus, and then the terminal.
----------------------
Someday, I'd like to go to the airport without luggage, wearing my PJ's and a robe.
.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2021)

"Roger" said:


> My condolences. Hopefully your baggage will catch up with you soon.
> 
> In the meantime, think of yourself as being on a Rick Seves European tour. His baggage limit: 20 pounds in a 9" × 21" × 14" carry-on-size bag. That is what he lists as the absolute maximum, not just a goal. Better yet, as far as he is concerned, a knapsack of similar size or smaller for all your luggage.
> 
> ...


Actually, one missing bag was a Rick Steves backpack as described above. It was checked, and very lightly packed. Since we were going 3 weeks plus a cruise, I brought 2 of them- one to check and one carry-on so we wouldn't have to do laundry, and it gave us another adventure packed day. Sometimes the magic works. Sometimes not.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 22, 2021)

*THE BAGS ARE FOUND!*

As we are packing to head to the airport to continue the trip, Iberia called. They have our bags, and we've asked that they hold them for our arrival in a couple of hours.

While we are thrilled to get our stuff back, now we are faced with lots of extras we bought to continue. Oh well, insurance will pay some extra baggage charges.

Off to the Basque Country. Tally Ho!

Jim


----------



## nerodog (Aug 22, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> *THE BAGS ARE FOUND!*
> 
> As we are packing to head to the airport to continue the trip, Iberia called. They have our bags, and we've asked that they hold them for our arrival in a couple of hours.
> 
> ...


Yippee!!!!   Have a super time.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 22, 2021)

Congrats!
Now you have some pricey souvenirs to carry home.
.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2021)

Well, that's good news.  Here's hoping the rest of the trip goes more smoothly!

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 22, 2021)

We are in Bilbao. Here's the view from dinner. A Calatrava bridge. Guggenheim is across.
Can't send- file is too big. Will do later.

AmaWaterways has had cancellations. There are just 24 on this cruise. Everyone is happy we are back. Masks are everywhere, but compliance feels safe. Ama will test us before we go home. 

C'mon over. Europe is open and welcoming, and there are few Americans. They are glad to see us again.

It was American Airline that lost our luggage, and Iberia that found and returned it.

J


----------



## Luanne (Aug 22, 2021)

Yay!  Enjoy the cruise and the rest of your trip.


----------



## "Roger" (Aug 22, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> AmaWaterways has had cancellations. There are just 24 on this cruise. Everyone is happy we are back. Masks are everywhere, but compliance feels safe. Ama will test us before we go home.
> 
> C'mon over. Europe is open and welcoming, and there are few Americans. They are glad to see us again.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking that must have been a slew of cancellations to get down to just 24. Interesting. We are scheduled to go on a river cruise down the Seine shortly and I know that there have been at least some cancellations. It will be interesting to see how many are on our boat.  My thinking is that if you are willing to chance covid that this is a great time to visit Europe in that there will be far fewer tourists making everything more enjoyable.

Also very interesting that AA lost the luggage and Iberia found it. Was it a code share flight?

So glad things have worked out for you. I should have mentioned earlier, a great pair of pictures.

R


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 22, 2021)

Glad it didn’t wind up at the Unclaimed Baggage Store.









						The 10 incredible deals I found at the Unclaimed Baggage Store - The Points Guy
					

TPG went to Scottsboro, Alabama, to check out the world-famous Unclaimed Baggage Store.




					thepointsguy.com
				




Cheers


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2021)

"Roger" said:


> I'm thinking that must have been a slew of cancellations to get down to just 24. Interesting. We are scheduled to go on a river cruise down the Seine shortly and I know that there have been at least some cancellations. It will be interesting to see how many are on our boat.  My thinking is that if you are willing to chance covid that this is a great time to visit Europe in that there will be far fewer tourists making everything more enjoyable.
> 
> Also very interesting that AA lost the luggage and Iberia found it. Was it a code share flight?
> 
> ...


To address your points, Ama had several groups booked, starting last January. As Covid blossomed, one-by-one, they cancelled. The owner had committed that they would sail. So, it's our 'Friends of Dave' plus a few who booked direct. Only one couple are staying the post-cruise to Paris. But Ama is still accommodating.

Re: code share. In these days of airline alliances, nearly ALL flights are code shares. Just to get here, it was in AA, BA, Iberia, and AirEuropa livery, but we get AA miles for all of it. The original luggage loss occured when AA cancelled the flight, an AA agent booked us on BA and the bags didn't get transferred. We were so busy getting the necessary Covid test to even change planes in UK that I couldn't do it. They said, 'no worries'. Guess what. Worry.

And finally, even with the hodge-podge of laws in every country, vaccinated Americans can come to Europe. Expect a few temperature checks, some occasions of showing a cert card or QR code. Don't try it without a smart phone. There are few paper menus, most restaurants have QR code stickers on the tables. Shoot it and get a menu in English on your phone.

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2021)

I guess my earlier post got lost to the ether. Here's a shot of a Calatrava foot bridge across the (?) River in Bilbao. It has a glass deck. And it freezes here. What could possibly go wrong? There was a rowing regatta going on as we checked in.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 23, 2021)

My bag went amiss last night.  My friend's bag that I checked for her, of course made the connections.  They were both marked for priority handling.  Well needless to say my back did not make the last leg.   So it landed at 9:45 AM this morning on the first available flight.  Problem is now it is in the delivery people hands,  

My lesson learned is just pick it up from the airport, which is 15 mins from my house.  It now 26 HRS since I arrived.  Baggage delivery folks pick it up from the airport and slug it across town (from IAH to Galleria area), only to then have to deliver it again back to the airport area.  Talk about inefficiency.  

Still no bag, and I want to go to bed.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2021)

Gernika today. Went to the market where the massacre occurred in 1937 and was immortalized by Picasso. This is a replica in tile. We saw the original in Madrid



Then for a lovely pintxos lunch with local crisp white wine. Pintxos are Basque tapas. VERY tasty.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2021)

You see a lot of 'x's in Basque. They don't have a soft 'ch'. So it sounds like 'pinchos '.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 23, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> You see a lot of 'x's in Basque. They don't have a soft 'ch'. So it sounds like 'pinchos '.
> View attachment 39118


Thanks for the pics, Jim. Especially the replica Guernica.

Richard


----------



## Glynda (Aug 23, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> We are in Bilbao. Here's the view from dinner. A Calatrava bridge. Guggenheim is across.
> Can't send- file is too big. Will do later.
> 
> AmaWaterways has had cancellations. There are just 24 on this cruise. Everyone is happy we are back. Masks are everywhere, but compliance feels safe. Ama will test us before we go home.
> ...



How many passengers does the AMA ship accommodate, Jim?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2021)

Glynda said:


> How many passengers does the AMA ship accommodate, Jim?


We will be on AmaDolce, it's capacity is 144 passengers with crew of 74. As I said upthread, we'll sail with 24 passengers. Almost all are 'Friends of Dave'. Dave Natale is the #1 Booker of Ama cruises, as well as their #1 passenger. I think I heard Dave say that this is his 51st Ama cruise. His website is www.rivercruiseking.com/

Ama is just restarting. They only operated 2-3 ships last year, and just with German, Swiss, French and Dutch passengers. Even at that, not one single case of Covid has appeared on any of their ships. Now, ALL passengers and crew and guides are 100% vaccinated.

I know. Too much info.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 23, 2021)

Jim - Not too much at all! Very helpful!


----------



## amycurl (Aug 24, 2021)

We *love* Bilbao and so appreciated the museum in Guernica. (We lucked out and basically got a private tour in English, a luck of timing and staffing.) *sigh* I miss Europe. My in-laws are going to Poland/Czech next month, and I am very jealous. It's risky for them, because they are coming from GA, where COVID is widespread and growing exponentially--they could spread it to Europe, but it's basically safer there than here.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 24, 2021)

We had a private tour of the Guggenheim museum Where we saw Warhol's Marilyn Monroe and the 'Puppy' over lunch.



Then drove to San Sebastian, Donestia in Basque. Dinner on the waterfront of  pinxtos & wine. More tomorrow. We go to Bordeaux and board the ship in 2 days. The pre cruise was included. Gotta LOVE Ama.


----------



## amycurl (Aug 24, 2021)

We were in San Sebastian just a day or two before the start of their film festival. We really love Basque country in general....


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 24, 2021)

amycurl said:


> We were in San Sebastian just a day or two before the start of their film festival. We really love Basque country in general....


For us, it's like going home, Boise, Idaho, our 2nd and my first home is 'sister cities' to Bilbao, and the largest concentration of Basques outside their Pyrenees homeland. They came to Idaho to mine and herd sheep. They are highly valued members of our city, and we were welcomed (Ongi Etori!) to theirs.I

Here two more nights, dinner in a Michelin starred restaurant tomorrow night. Then off to Bordeaux for a wine cruise. Livin' Large!

Jim


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 24, 2021)

Just remember the phrase "Scary Costco".  If you say that as one word, it will pass for "Thank you" in Basque.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 24, 2021)

What was AA's explanation for flight cancellation?  Was it that they did not want to fly the plane half empty and lose money?  I am very curious as to the excuse that was provided.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 24, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> What was AA's explanation for flight cancellation?  *Was it that they did not want to fly the plane half empty and lose money?*  I am very curious as to the excuse that was provided.


If this was the reason do you think AA would use this as the explanation?


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 24, 2021)

Luanne said:


> If this was the reason do you think AA would use this as the explanation?



Of course not. I am wondering what story was told to the passengers.


----------



## JudyH (Aug 24, 2021)

In 2012 we went on a day tour with Dave on the German coast I think. He was just starting  “Friends of Dave”. I am glad to see he has been successful.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 24, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> Of course not. I am wondering what story was told to the passengers.


No explanation was given. Just that the flight is cancelled and to gather our stuff and get off. We had been boarded for over an hour. There were storms in the area, stopping inbound connecting flights. It was no secret that we were held, waiting on passengers. Yes, it sounded fishy at the time, but how would you prove that AA just didn't want to operate a negative revenue flight?

ETA: Paula sat with a guy on the first class Iberia flight from London to Madrid. Turned out he was a V.P. On Iberia whose job was to interface with other airlines in the alliance. He was on a one-day trip to discuss just such issues. Paula told him of our plight, and he said that while it was allowable to hold our AA flight to wait for other, weather delayed passengers, once their flights were diverted to other airports and they were NOT joining our flight, it is not allowed for AA to cancel the flight. He took notes, but we will never hear an outcome.


----------



## Glynda (Aug 24, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> We will be on AmaDolce, it's capacity is 144 passengers with crew of 74. As I said upthread, we'll sail with 24 passengers. Almost all are 'Friends of Dave'. Dave Natale is the #1 Booker of Ama cruises, as well as their #1 passenger. I think I heard Dave say that this is his 51st Ama cruise. His website is www.rivercruiseking.com/
> 
> Ama is just restarting. They only operated 2-3 ships last year, and just with German, Swiss, French and Dutch passengers. Even at that, not one single case of Covid has appeared on any of their ships. Now, ALL passengers and crew and guides are 100% vaccinated.
> 
> ...



Thanks! And WOW, should be a wonderful trip for you!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 26, 2021)

OK, we left San Sebastian this morning. Stopped for an on-our-own lunch in the very nice city of Bayonne France. There were no issues with crossing the border. The French Gendarmes came into the bus, but only because none of them had seen American CDC vaccine certificates. Once satisfied, we continued.



Narrow, medieval streets and half-timbered buildings. As many as 3 chocolatiers and boulangeries (pastry shops) per block! Amazing!

Traffic was heavy as many French have to be back at work from August vacations soon. Our AmaDolce was awaiting in Bordeaux. With just 24 passengers, there are 2.5 crew per passengers. We filled out excursion orders a few days ago (Ama offers up to 3-4 every day in every port, plus having a fitness coach doing yoga or stretching classes every day)- anyway, they have cancelled some excursions. I have signed up for bicycle tours and some wine tastings. Dinner onboard tonight was a 4 course affair with included wine, unlike the Michelin starred 9-10 course (tiny extravagant tastes) meal last night on the San Sebastian waterfront.

We are settled in to what feels like a private yacht.  More when we get underway.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 26, 2021)

Have a great trip!

FWIW, one of the best meals I have ever had was in Bilbao.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 26, 2021)

Jim - You and Paula have my complete admiration for they way you are fearlessly living your best lives, and I am living it vicariously through your posts! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## elaine (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm so happy that this turned out to be such a great trip for you and enjoying (and jealous of) the photo diary! Does "Friends of Dave" has special events, mixers, etc. on the cruise? Is the pricing similar to booking on your own.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 26, 2021)

elaine said:


> I'm so happy that this turned out to be such a great trip for you and enjoying (and jealous of) the photo diary! Does "Friends of Dave" has special events, mixers, etc. on the cruise? Is the pricing similar to booking on your own.


Well, since all but (perhaps) 4 passengers are Dave's, you  could say his pricing IS the 'on your own' price. Almost all of us had this trip booked in '20. Covid cancelled it. Ama started sailing last month and this date was what Dave chose. As a perk, we chose either the 4 night pre- cruise in Bilbao, or $900pp off. Very few took the discount.

As to 'mixers', etc. France has mandated masks in all public areas, no buffets, assigned seating, 'no dancing'(!) So there are Covid measures. We are sailing by French rules.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 26, 2021)

I learned the medication lesson on a trip. Now I always keep it on my carry on. 

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I learned the medication lesson on a trip. Now I always keep it on my carry on.


Turns out I learned it better than I thought. Meds were buried in the carry on. Let's say I have extras. Or we can stay in Europe til Christmas. C'est la Vie.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 27, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> I am wondering what story was told to the passengers.



Almost positive that they'd say: "Weather issues."
With weather, you cannot blame (or get vouchers from) the airline.
OTOH, equipment or crew staffing issues are laid at their feet.

Delta once cancelled us from NYC > ATL becuz of "weather" in ATL.
Maybe there was a cloud in the sky.
.


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 27, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Turns out I learned it better than I thought. Meds were buried in the carry on. Let's say I have extras. Or we can stay in Europe til Christmas. C'est la Vie.



I can relate to that. I am a very organized packer, working from a list that I update regularly. But as soon as items go into a suitcase or personal item, then maybe get reshuffled once or twice for weight or better fit, then several days go by because I am proactive and pack early, by the time we leave I have no idea which bag (we each use half of each suitcase in case something gets lost) or which pocket on which bag, things are in or if Cliff has perhaps moved something.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2021)

Hi Jim - I'm interested in "Friends of Dave."  Under normal conditions, is there an advantage to booking with him vs direct booking or using a different booking agent? We very much want to do a European river cruise ourselves, and that's why I ask.

Is this his website? *








						CRUISE WITH DAVE | RIVER CRUISE KING
					

Get the best advice and insider tips from Dave, Ama's number 1 Worldwide passenger, with over 46+ personal Ama cruises!  His insider tips and "Little Black Book" can help you find the right ship and itinerary for you.  Wether it's a private journey or you wish to join one of his personally...




					www.rivercruiseking.com
				



*
I think there are probably other Tuggers who are also interested in being Dave's friends, so I have a few questions after reviewing his website:

- Do you book your airfare through Dave?
- How is the internet service?
- Do you book your travel insurance through Dave?
- On your first trip with Dave, did you purchase his pre-trip personal assistance pkg? (Dave's Royal Treatment Service)
- How much do guests dress up for special dinners on these trips? Can men get by with slacks and a polo shirt?

If that's too many questions to answer on vacation, I can bug you after you get home!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2021)

Here's tonight's dinner menu from the Chef's Table. It is Ama's onboard specialty restaurant on each ship. Every guest gets one complimentary meal here on each cruise.




And here's a shot of Saint Emilion. One of France's great wine appelations (places where wine is produced) it's a UNESCO heritage site. We walked the town, and rode a mini train through the vineyards before stopping and tasting a few vintages at a leading winery.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2021)

Dave will direct you to Ama. He has some 'personally curated' , meaning he comes along cruises. Several a year. Ama can assist with insurance and air, but we think it's cheaper to get those independently. Dave will personally answer all inquiries. His is really a one person operation. You don't need any up grades. Wifi on board is high speed, and included. Slacks & a polo are fine for  guys. AmaWaterways is a class operation. Paula and I are in the 'Slow walkers' category, and have had essentially private excursions- one-on-one with a guide each day. Ama chartered a mini tram for just the two of us today to cruise through the vineyards on the way to a tasting. Others hiked or biked.

Expensive? Yes. But with no cost excursions, drinks hours, included wine/beer at meals, and Dave, they make sure you get things that aren't available on other river cruises, and certainly not on 3,000 passenger ocean cruises.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 27, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> OK, we left San Sebastian this morning. Stopped for an on-our-own lunch in the very nice city of Bayonne France. There were no issues with crossing the border. The French Gendarmes came into the bus, but only because none of them had seen American CDC vaccine certificates. Once satisfied, we continued.
> View attachment 39236
> Narrow, medieval streets and half-timbered buildings. As many as 3 chocolatiers and boulangeries (pastry shops) per block! Amazing!
> 
> ...


Great photo !!! Enjoying reading your travels.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 28, 2021)

We would have been in St. Emilion last year around this time  . Glad you and Paula are having a wonderful trip! Maybe next year for us- I have an OGS going for select resorts in France and Portugal to tie in with a Celebrity cruise.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 28, 2021)

beejaybeeohio said:


> We would have been in St. Emilion last year around this time  . Glad you and Paula are having a wonderful trip! Maybe next year for us- I have an OGS going for select resorts in France and Portugal to tie in with a Celebrity cruise.


St. Emilion was great. The town was all decked out for a visit by the Tour de France.



We stayed docked in Libourne about 8km away where we visited the town center, and central market this (Saturday) morning. Merchants handed us wonderful cheeses and meats to try. We sat on the square and visited with our guide and some locals. It felt good to be warmly welcomed. They've missed American tourists this last 1 1/2 years. They said they cried when the first ones arrived in June. We told them that We missed Europe too.

We did see that Celebrity does visit Bilbao on some itineraries, but it doesn't feel like a cruise ship stop does this area justice. But maybe with a TS stay it could.

We are cruising the Dordogne to Blaye this afternoon. Paula is painting. I'm kind of surprised at the speed the ship goes. It seems like one could water ski behind it. I wouldn't recommend it, though. If you fell, it would be a long walk to the next stop.

Maybe more later after we see the citadel of Blaye.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 28, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> St. Emilion was great. The town was all decked out for a visit by the Tour de France.
> View attachment 39289
> We stayed docked in Libourne about 8km away where we visited the town center, and central market this (Saturday) morning. Merchants handed us wonderful cheeses and meats to try. We sat on the square and visited with our guide and some locals. It felt good to be warmly welcomed. They've missed American tourists this last 1 1/2 years. They said they cried when the first ones arrived in June. We told them that We missed Europe too.
> 
> ...



We had reservations for La Tour hotel in Libourne before we were to head to a VRBO in the Dordogne for 4 nights. Thanks for letting us live vicariously!


----------



## slip (Aug 28, 2021)

Just got caught up with your trip. Glad things worked out. Trips are just like that sometimes and at that point I just stop and think it could be worse and laugh. This will be a trip you both will remember and from the looks of the pictures not just because of a couple late bags. I’d tell you to enjoy but I know you are!!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 28, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> St. Emilion was great. The town was all decked out for a visit by the Tour de France.
> View attachment 39289
> We stayed docked in Libourne about 8km away where we visited the town center, and central market this (Saturday) morning. Merchants handed us wonderful cheeses and meats to try. We sat on the square and visited with our guide and some locals. It felt good to be warmly welcomed. They've missed American tourists this last 1 1/2 years. They said they cried when the first ones arrived in June. We told them that We missed Europe too.
> 
> ...


About the Garonne River.






						About the Garonne River - Viking River Cruises
					

Viking is proud to offer river cruises along the incredible Garonne River, rich with striking sights and views. Learn more at VikingRiverCruises.com.




					www.vikingrivercruises.com
				



.

Sounds like a wonderful trip.

Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 28, 2021)

slip said:


> Just got caught up with your trip. Glad things worked out. Trips are just like that sometimes and at that point I just stop and think it could be worse and laugh. This will be a trip you both will remember and from the looks of the pictures not just because of a couple late bags. I’d tell you to enjoy but I know you are!!


Thanks, Jeff. We have had a wonderful time, except for the stress over missing bags. We are SO happy to be able to return to Europe, that it's unbelievable. Pre-Covid, we came here 2-3 times a year, and 1 1/2 years is just too long. I'm sure you felt the same about Hawaii.

Today we have arrived in the city where the -'star fort' was developed. Further advanced in San Juan Puerto Rico, and other places.

There was a reception on board for repeat Ama cruisers. I told Dave that he might expect some TUGgers to join 'Friends of Dave'.

Dinner is calling. Nothing outlandish but tasty nonetheless. Wine is included- the local Bordeaux, of course


----------



## slip (Aug 28, 2021)

The Bordeaux would be worth the whole trip for me.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 29, 2021)

Just a couple more days, but it's been wonderful- after the luggage issues got resolved. We woke up in Blaye, where the town took over a 15th century citadel (fort). 



They have airBnBs, boutiques, restaurants, interspersed throughout. Here's an inviting, shady very French eatery we came across inside.



Then after lunch, we moved the ship 7 miles down the Gironde river to the town of Bourg, where we were guided to a medieval laundry and carriage museum, then to a wine festival where we were entertained with very enjoyable French music and snacks (pate', cheeses, ham) and a local wine maker provided a white and a couple of reds. He would have been happy to sell some to us for €12 a bottle, but I passed. Ama provides all the alcohol needed.

Probably our last semi-formal dressy dinner tonight. Ama and the ship's chef are in some 'Societe Gastronomique', so I guess he has to show off. Stay tuned. It turned out to be lamb. I'm looking forward to slaving over a hot grill and eating a little lower on the hog. This is good, but it isn't home.

Jim


----------



## JudyH (Aug 29, 2021)

My favorite trip. Will you see the cave paintings?  I love that area.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 30, 2021)

JudyH said:


> My favorite trip. Will you see the cave paintings?  I love that area.


There is no mention of cave paintings on our itinerary. Just chateaux and wine. Ya gotta draw the line somewhere.    It's a great place here in late Summer. Grape harvest starts Sept 26th and it will be all hands on deck. 2021 looks like a good vintage, they say.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 30, 2021)

This afternoon, we rode around the Medoc wine area, saw Lafitte Rothschild and a ton of other high end Chateaux. The payoff was a tasting. The cheap stuff  (2nd quality) was €39, and we thought was pretty tasty Cabernet Sauvinion. Then they brought out the 'first quality', at €203. I thought it was awful. Like it was corked. It had little bits floating in it and clinging to the glass. I was ready to go anyway, so I didn't bring it up to the staff. Goes to show that price isn't everything.

I'll add some photos later.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 30, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> I told Dave that he might expect some TUGgers to join 'Friends of Dave'.



Every time you say this, I get excited. I'm standing by the door, tail wagging.  But then I'm like,  "Oh. Wait..."  LOL! 

Dave, with and without Friends.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 30, 2021)

We did a very similar cruise on Uniworld in 2017 called Vineyards and Chateaux at the same time of year as you are doing. I absolutely loved it and I appreciate you posting pictures of your trip as it brings back pleasant memories. I honestly think it was my favorite vacation ever.

24 people on the ship must feel like traveling on a private yacht for sure. That is just unbelievable, what a treat. I am curious if they upgraded your cabin because of such low occupancy? Or maybe you already had a premium stateroom. Would you mind posting a picture of the inside of your stateroom? I am very curious about the different categories and sizes of cabins on different cruise lines. 

Have a wonderful rest of your trip. Looks like you have a lot of Tuggers living vicariously through you.


----------



## jlp879 (Aug 30, 2021)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Have a wonderful rest of your trip. Looks like you have a lot of Tuggers living vicariously through you.


Absolutely!  The pictures are glorious.  Thanks for sharing.  I check back to your postings often hoping for more photos.  Stuck here in NorCal being choked out by fires -- one has to travel by dreams these days.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 30, 2021)

Also, have you experienced the tidal bore or mascaret as the French call it, on the Garonne or Dordogne River? We were in port and the captain moved the ship to the middle of the river to avoid the powerful tidal surge. This was during the day and it was an interesting sight. I am not sure if I would get up at night to see it, but we could certainly feel it too.

 I wish I could remember which town we were in. I do remember we had to dock on the other side of the river as the dock right next to the town was under repair. Another ship’s captain had decided not to leave the dock and the powerful tidal surge had ripped the boat away from it’s mooring and severely damaged the dock making it unusable.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2021)

sun starved Gayle said:


> I am curious if they upgraded your cabin because of such low occupancy? Or maybe you already had a premium stateroom. Would you mind posting a picture of the inside of your stateroom? I am very curious about the different categories and sizes of cabins on different cruise lines.


 This is exactly what I was thinking!  We need pictures of your room!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 30, 2021)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Also, have you experienced the tidal bore or mascaret as the French call it, on the Garonne or Dordogne River? We were in port and the captain moved the ship to the middle of the river to avoid the powerful tidal surge. This was during the day and it was an interesting sight. I am not sure if I would get up at night to see it, but we could certainly feel it too.
> 
> I wish I could remember which town we were in. I do remember we had to dock on the other side of the river as the dock right next to the town was under repair. Another ship’s captain had decided not to leave the dock and the powerful tidal surge had ripped the boat away from it’s mooring and severely damaged the dock making it unusable.



Yes, we experienced a small mascaret in Libourne. It happened about 2:00 pm. It was quiet, and the captain moved the ship to the middle of the river, then a roaring occurred, and the lead waves moved upstream. We were about 45 miles from the mouth of the river, and the wave from the incoming tide turned the townspeople into surfers. It wasn't an extreme tide, but enough to experience a mascaret.

We will move to Bordeaux tomorrow, for our US required PCR tests and Captain's Farewell dinner. We will have the afternoon/ evening on our leisure. Been a good trip, and to have the ship so empty is a rare experience. We stayed at the same category we had booked, but were moved to a more convenient location. Still, king bed and French balcony. The cabins are tighter than ocean cruisers, but there is enough space. I should say that there is room under the bed for suitcases.



And the powder room:



Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2021)

Category C?  https://www.amawaterways.com/ships/amaprima-river-cruise-ship#Staterooms


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 30, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Category C?  https://www.amawaterways.com/ships/amaprima-river-cruise-ship#Staterooms
> 
> View attachment 39332View attachment 39333


Yep. That's pretty much it.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2021)

Jim - As I recall, you are tall - can you stand up in the shower?

Are you staying in Europe for awhile after your cruise?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 30, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Jim - As I recall, you are tall - can you stand up in the shower?
> 
> Are you staying in Europe for awhile after your cruise?


Nope, I'm not tall, but there is easily height for someone 6'6" in the shower. We've been here almost 3 weeks, and life as we know it beckons . We are headed home directly. We had plenty of time, pre-cruise, but when they're done, we're ready. We have a garden to clean up. We are anticipating a new Goldendoodle puppy, and Paula's son is participating in an Iron Man 100 miler nearby. Next trip will be a TS week in Florida and a Caribbean cruise. Or something.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 30, 2021)

@Passepartout  It seems like you just got on that boat.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 30, 2021)

Luanne said:


> @Passepartout  It seems like you just got on that boat.




_*I'D*_ like to be on that boat.  

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 30, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Goes to show that price isn't everything.



Two Buck Chuck?

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Two Buck Chuck?
> 
> Dave


I don't think Chuck has a Bordeaux, but after this experience, I can see spending more time (and money) in the French wine aisles of markets, scouting for a bargain. We round it out today with a stop in Cadillac, to taste some Sauturne.


----------



## slip (Aug 31, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> I don't think Chuck has a Bordeaux, but after this experience, I can see spending more time (and money) in the French wine aisles of markets, scouting for a bargain. We round it out today with a stop in Cadillac, to taste some Sauturne.



I love Sauturne. I had a couple nice bottles before I moved.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2021)

We tasted Sauturne today. Too sweet for me. I seem to have a defective sweet tooth. We had a GREAT tour of a 13th Century castle, built for Charlemagne that is still in the original family. I asked the guide if the owner family was around. He said, ' They are in the castle every day.' we found out later, that HE is owner family!



One more day of exploring Bordeaux. A tour then we're on our own. We got PCR tests onboard today, our Spain transit QR codes this afternoon. Covid has made some differences. Assigned seating at meals. Masks required in public areas, no buffets, or self-serve coffee.

So here's a wine trivia question. In MANY vinyards, there is a rose planted at the end of a row of grape vines. So, I asked why?!?!? Turns out they are the 'canary in the coal mine'. The roses are more susceptible to mildew than the grapes, so they are watched til ensure that mold and mildew doesn't infect a huge vineyard without warning.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2021)

Jim - reading your trip report is the highlight of my day!  Can't you stay a little longer?  
Or maybe go back and post pictures and little reports about the earlier time in your trip, before you went on the cruise?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 31, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Jim - reading your trip report is the highlight of my day!  Can't you stay a little longer?
> Or maybe go back and post pictures and little reports about the earlier time in your trip, before you went on the cruise?


I'm thinking one of the "highlights" of the earlier part of the trip was getting their luggage before they got on the boat.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2021)

I thought they were there for several days before that, because he said "We've been here almost 3 weeks" in post #105.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 31, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> I thought they were there for several days before that, because he said "We've been here almost 3 weeks" in post #105.


They were.  And for a good portion of that time they were without luggage.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Jim - reading your trip report is the highlight of my day!  Can't you stay a little longer?
> Or maybe go back and post pictures and little reports about the earlier time in your trip, before you went on the cruise?


Awww. Thanks. I warned Dave that he might have you to contend with. Our cruise manager, Caesario is moving to AmaMagna on the Danube from Prague. He's very professional. We found out that AmaDolce is one of their oldest, though you can't tell my looking. Still, no pool, no 'real' balconies, leave room to improve.  We will definitely take another Ama river cruise. There is just no comparison with ocean cruises. No sensation of motion, no cost excursions (up to 3) a bike tour, 'regular' and 'gentle walker' at each port. Great food, no lines.

Much of the earlier part of this trip was self-catered, so there was the missing bag hassle, and the stress of taxi-ing across Madrid etc. After we joined up with Ama's pre-cruise to take care of the logistics, entertainment, and most meals, the stress.melted away. I don't have lots of pictures of the first few days as I had more on my mind than taking pictures. But thanks for asking.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 31, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Awww. Thanks. I warned Dave that he might have you to contend with. Our cruise manager, Caesario is moving to AmaMagna on the Danube from Prague. He's very professional. We found out that AmaDolce is one of their oldest, though you can't tell my looking. Still, no pool, no 'real' balconies, leave room to improve.  We will definitely take another Ama river cruise. There is just no comparison with ocean cruises. No sensation of motion, no cost excursions (up to 3) a bike tour, 'regular' and 'gentle walker' at each port. Great food, no lines.
> 
> Much of the earlier part of this trip was self-catered, so there was the missing bag hassle, and the stress of taxi-ing across Madrid etc. After we joined up with Ama's pre-cruise to take care of the logistics, entertainment, and most meals, the stress.melted away. I don't have lots of pictures of the first few days as I had more on my mind than taking pictures. But thanks for asking.


Super reading!! I really enjoyed  your trip  too!


----------



## isisdave (Aug 31, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> Every time you say this, I get excited. I'm standing by the door, tail wagging.  But then I'm like,  "Oh. Wait..."  LOL!
> 
> Dave, with and without Friends.



Me too.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Aug 31, 2021)

Sure enjoyed these reports. Now the fun is almost over, so we'll go back to enjoying Jeff's (@slip) Hawaii/Pacific adventures!


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2021)

PcflEZFlng said:


> Sure enjoyed these reports. Now the fun is almost over, so we'll go back to enjoying Jeff's (@slip) Hawaii/Pacific adventures!



I really enjoyed Jim's trip too. Awesome report Jim. 

My posts are more just ramblings with some pictures.   
Glad you enjoy them though.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 1, 2021)

If I have one teeny-tiny bit of advice, he sure to bring several power plug adapters. The kind that allow your chargers and stuff to plug into European 230v power. The voltage is not the issue so much anymore, but plugging in is. Our river cruiser has few outlets- they did provide a 3 outlet extension cord, but I only brought one adapter that accidental got left in a hotel room early in the trip, so I've been borrowing and swapping devices ever sinse. They're cheap on Amazon.


			https://smile.amazon.com/Unidapt-European-Adapter-Converter-adaptor/dp/B077WJYNQ5/ref=sr_1_7?dchild=1&keywords=european+power+adapter&qid=1630493077&sr=8-7
		

You can spend more, but these work and take little room.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 1, 2021)

My small bag of plugs/adapters/cords are second only to my meds when packing. The first keeps my healthy and the second allows me to be amused when not sightseeing or otherwise engaged to with the real world. 

Cheers


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 1, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> If I have one teeny-tiny bit of advice, he sure to bring several power plug adapters. The kind that allow your chargers and stuff to plug into European 230v power. The voltage is not the issue so much anymore, but plugging in is. Our river cruiser has few outlets- they did provide a 3 outlet extension cord, but I only brought one adapter that accidental got left in a hotel room early in the trip, so I've been borrowing and swapping devices ever sinse. They're cheap on Amazon.
> 
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Unidapt-European-Adapter-Converter-adaptor/dp/B077WJYNQ5/ref=sr_1_7?dchild=1&keywords=european+power+adapter&qid=1630493077&sr=8-7
> ...


On our first cruise with Viking we brought extension cords and adapters, not realizing that Viking caters to Americans so has regular American outlets in the cabins. We also haven’t done extensive pre- or post-cruise touring so no hotel stays. But we’re like @x3 skier  - we have a bag of chargers and cords that go everywhere with us!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 1, 2021)

ALRIGHTY THEN! We had 2 tours in Bordeaux today, a walking tour of the historical downtown and a visit to what we would call a 'food hall' lots of gourmetish goodies. Oysters, foie gras, hundreds of cheeses, cold meats,chocolates, fruits. Some of my companions passed on the oysters (grin) so I helped out. We nearly ruined a lunch of salad, cheese, escargot, but I DID get through it before going to the 'Cite de Vin', a gorgeous interactive center and some more sampling.




But we are officially DONE NOW! We have the Spain required health questionnaire (we are changing planes in Madrid), and the U.S. required PCR test (€60 each) all printed in hard copy.

Time for another great dinner aboard our cruise yacht with our new friends. Some packing tonight and a taxi to the airport tomorrow. 






The electric trams are pretty cool too. Quiet, no overhead wires, no graffiti, and clean.
Jim


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 1, 2021)

I’m somewhat surprised the Cruise line didn’t do the testing gratis.  When a friend and I were in Mexico earlier this year at Raintree PV, we got tested with no charge.

Cheers


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 1, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> After we joined up with Ama's pre-cruise to take care of the logistics, entertainment, and most meals, the stress melted away.



THIS is one of the reasons why a river cruise is so great. And unpacking only once.

After our cruise, we rented a car and drove across France to Switzerland where my daughter and SIL were having a second wedding reception for his Swiss relatives.

 I remember the first night after the cruise, driving  at night through the walled medieval UNESCO town of Sarlat in France trying to find our hotel and some place to eat and wishing we were still on the cruise where everything is taken care of for you!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 2, 2021)

We are back in Madrid. We will overnight here at a (semi-near) airport hotel before launching on American First Class to DFW and on home. We would have to overnight somewhere, so it may as well be here. Paula is really not getting around well, so a long wait for wheelchair service in Madrid, but she couldn't do it otherwise.  She had thought (fanticized) about taking a taxi to the Prado and maybe seeing a floor of so Greco, but it was just a bridge too far. Maybe that will be the prod for another trip. It was on the list last week, but with the luggage fiasco, the Prado got cut.

International travel is a GIANT PITA in these Covid times. Every country has their own set of rules, and many (most) don't accept or trust the others. If you are an EU resident, your QR code and 'Vax passport' gets you through airports, hotels, restaurants easily. But if you at an American, you have to abide with each country individually, and since the U.S. doesn't have a recognized vax passport it's a game of tit-for-tat. It WILL get ironed out, but then travel will explore and EVERY American tourist will descend on Europe like locusts!

so bite the bullet and get thee off to Europe before the crowds. Last week, our cruise ship had 24 passengers. There are 60 this week.

Jim


----------



## Glynda (Sep 2, 2021)

Have so enjoyed your trip reports, Jim!  Hope all goes smoothly and that all your luggage is on the carousel waiting for you when your get to the baggage area!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 2, 2021)

Glynda said:


> Have so enjoyed your trip reports, Jim!  Hope all goes smoothly and that all your luggage is on the carousel waiting for you when your get to the baggage area!


The bags were here. All full of dirty clothes! I was thinking earlier that the AA bag handlers at DFW will recognize them from going around their carousel before they sent them to San Jose (???) before they went to Madrid.


----------



## HikerBiker (Sep 2, 2021)

Jim,
It’s been a wonderful vicarious experience to read your posts and see your pictures.  Thank you for taking the time to take us on this journey with you and your wife.  
Loraine


----------



## shorep (Sep 3, 2021)

If their was evidence needed that airlines were getting back 'to normal',this sad story has it, all the planning ruined by the airline.I worked for them for nearly thirty years.My lost luggage story is a conversation at baggage facilities, some tennis equipment had gone astray,'so Mr Cash will you be needing the equipment in the near future?'He did win Wimbledon that year,without help from BA


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 3, 2021)

The hits just keep on coming. Boarded AA Business Premium in Madrid. A couple hours into the flight, Paula's seat wouldn't recline, no reading lamps. The FAs had to get her up and our of it, and take it apart and still couldn't make it work. She was LIVID! Basically taking their airline to task. EVERY AA flight we have ever taken has had issues, starting with a January flight to Mexico when 'blue goo' from the toilet flooded the aisle. They ran everybody off it, squeegeed the carpet and reloaded. (Note to self- NEVER FLY BAREFOOT!)

We are in the Admiral's club at DFW where I was charged $7.58 (card only) for a 12 oz draft beer. In a place that costs to enter! Methinks it'll be a while before AA gets our business. Letters will be written by word-smith Paula. Stay tuned.

Meanwhile, one more AA flight to get home. Just got a gate- change email from AA. What can they screw up next?


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> The hits just keep on coming. Boarded AA Business Premium in Madrid. A couple hours into the flight, Paula's seat wouldn't recline, no reading lamps. The FAs had to get her up and our of it, and take it apart and still couldn't make it work. She was LIVID! Basically taking their airline to task. EVERY AA flight we have ever taken has had issues, starting with a January flight to Mexico when 'blue goo' from the toilet flooded the aisle. They ran everybody off it, squeegeed the carpet and reloaded. (Note to self- NEVER FLY BAREFOOT!)
> 
> We are in the Admiral's club at DFW where I was charged $7.58 (card only) for a 12 oz draft beer. In a place that costs to enter! Methinks it'll be a while before AA gets our business. Letters will be written by word-smith Paula. Stay tuned.
> 
> Meanwhile, one more AA flight to get home. Just got a gate- change email from AA. What can they screw up next?



It's always an adventure! Just about home now.


----------



## zentraveler (Sep 3, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> The hits just keep on coming. Boarded AA Business Premium in Madrid. A couple hours into the flight, Paula's seat wouldn't recline, no reading lamps. The FAs had to get her up and our of it, and take it apart and still couldn't make it work. She was LIVID! Basically taking their airline to task. EVERY AA flight we have ever taken has had issues, starting with a January flight to Mexico when 'blue goo' from the toilet flooded the aisle. They ran everybody off it, squeegeed the carpet and reloaded. (Note to self- NEVER FLY BAREFOOT!)
> 
> We are in the Admiral's club at DFW where I was charged $7.58 (card only) for a 12 oz draft beer. In a place that costs to enter! Methinks it'll be a while before AA gets our business. Letters will be written by word-smith Paula. Stay tuned.
> 
> Meanwhile, one more AA flight to get home. Just got a gate- change email from AA. What can they screw up next?



I have a cousin that has been flying AA for 30+ years, the same amount as my UA flying (based on our locations and which airline made the most sense 30+ years ago). We do a lot of texting when we travel and keep each other up on our journeys and I can attest to AA being one _very_ screwed up airline. Any problems I have had have been minor compared to their longstanding and ongoing issues.

UA was no picnic when Smisek was running it after the Continental merger,  but it has never been the nightmare that is AA. [And is rather decent now.] I start worrying every time we need to book on AA (SFO - MIA for example to the Caribbean). Already, several months out from a Nov 27 trip, several time and plane changes (fortunate none a problem - yet).


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 3, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> The hits just keep on coming. Boarded AA Business Premium in Madrid. A couple hours into the flight, Paula's seat wouldn't recline, no reading lamps. The FAs had to get her up and our of it, and take it apart and still couldn't make it work. She was LIVID! Basically taking their airline to task. EVERY AA flight we have ever taken has had issues, starting with a January flight to Mexico when 'blue goo' from the toilet flooded the aisle. They ran everybody off it, squeegeed the carpet and reloaded. (Note to self- NEVER FLY BAREFOOT!)
> 
> We are in the Admiral's club at DFW where I was charged $7.58 (card only) for a 12 oz draft beer. In a place that costs to enter! Methinks it'll be a while before AA gets our business. Letters will be written by word-smith Paula. Stay tuned.
> 
> Meanwhile, one more AA flight to get home. Just got a gate- change email from AA. What can they screw up next?



Sorry to hear this. Years ago I stopped being loyal to any airline. They aren’t loyal to me, so why would I be loyal to them? Even when I had status, it didn’t get much value. 

But, I’ve had great international business flights on AA in recent years. That said, I think Delta and others have a better product.

Even new planes aren’t immune to issues. I was on a brand new WestJet 787 a couple years ago to London in Premium Economy and the seat had a few issues. They quickly apologized and offered a courtesy credit (I didn’t ask for it). Here’s the distinction: unlike most AA flight attendants, the WestJet crew was fantastic. They were friendly and tried to make it right…in fact, that was the best flight I’ve had in North America. The only airline that had a better crew in my experience was Qantas transpacific (business class). 

I just have so low expectations these days that having the seat malfunction would be no surprise. Sure, I’d be pissed, but not surprised. 

I hope you guys have fun writing a letter, and while I wouldn’t be surprised if they respond with something beyond an apology, I wouldn’t expect it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks Ken. So far, we have had 5 gate changes at DFW. 3 train rides, one golf cart, and a mile or more of Paula riding in a wheelchair. 2 trips through security. Now the flight (to Boise) is delayed 2 hours. There is still time for more. And all AA employees do is apologize for their employer!

I can honestly say, that in 25 years with one employer, I NEVER had to apologize for their incompetence.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Sep 3, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Meanwhile, one more AA flight to get home. Just got a gate- change email from AA. *What can they screw up next?*


Ugh, your experiences with AA sound terrible. We've been collecting and using AA miles exclusively now for more than 30 years. Our last big AA miles spend was 7 years ago when we flew business class to Europe (and btw the flight experience was wonderful). Since then, we've saved up many hundreds of thousands of miles, to be used on one or two more similar overseas adventures, including the one we were *supposed* to do this past June. What can they screw up, you ask? Here it is: by the time we'll get to use them, their prices will be sky-high (no pun intended) and our miles will be severely devalued. I'm pretty much counting on it.


----------



## shorep (Sep 4, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Thanks Ken. So far, we have had 5 gate changes at DFW. 3 train rides, one golf cart, and a mile or more of Paula riding in a wheelchair. 2 trips through security. Now the flight (to Boise) is delayed 2 hours. There is still time for more. And all AA employees do is apologize for their employer!
> 
> I can honestly say, that in 25 years with one employer, I NEVER had to apologize for their incompetence.


I fancy the book that is in us all will keep you busy this winter with the various chapters,can I have the first signed copy?As ex airline computer engineer I have enjoyed the 'captains log',at least you are safe home at last.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 4, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Thanks Ken. So far, we have had 5 gate changes at DFW. 3 train rides, one golf cart, and a mile or more of Paula riding in a wheelchair. 2 trips through security. Now the flight (to Boise) is delayed 2 hours. There is still time for more. And all AA employees do is apologize for their employer!
> 
> I can honestly say, that in 25 years with one employer, I NEVER had to apologize for their incompetence.



This really surprises me. You are a regular traveler, and this level of incompetence has been pretty much the norm for years across almost all travel providers. 

I learned 25+ years ago that DFW was great for earning AA flight credits for late afternoon/evening connections since they used to constantly overbook popular routes. And gate changes happen in all airports, though multiple changes for the same flight is infrequent. Did you somehow think paying for business/first class would make you immune to these issues?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 4, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> This really surprises me. You are a regular traveler, and this level of incompetence has been pretty much the norm for years across almost all travel providors. . .And gate changes happen in all airports, though multiple changes for the same flight is infrequent. Did you somehow think paying for business/first class would make you immune to these issues?


Well, I guess hope springs eternal. It was a very long day and with the wheelchair assistance (short staffing) issues, combined with holiday traffic, it was a bit much. It was much easier to roll with the punches, able-bodied in our 40s and 50s. Sometimes a good rant just feels better.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 4, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Sometimes a good rant just feels better.



Absolutely! We are all certainly entitled to that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 4, 2021)

I booked a flight on American Airlines despite the
 airline canceling thousands of flights this summer -
 here's how I'm preparing for the worst.










						I booked a flight on American Airlines despite the airline canceling thousands of flights this summer – here's how I'm preparing for the worst
					

American has left countless travelers in the lurch this summer with canceled flights. I'm ensuring it doesn't happen to me again on my next flight.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



.


Richard


----------



## ecassidy6 (Sep 4, 2021)

I so enjoyed reading about your European adventures, but am sorry that you had to deal with lost luggage and flight cancellations. I was particularly interested in your AMA river cruise experience - we cancelled our August AMA August river cruise (Amsterdam to Basel to Lake Como). We use a travel agent when booking to Europe. I noticed you mentioned Travel with Dave - is he a travel agent? What are the advantages of booking an AMA cruise with him?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 4, 2021)

Cancelled flights, lost luggage, no customer support: why flying has become a 'nightmare ' - National: Globalnews.ca.










						Cancelled flights, lost luggage, no customer support: why flying has become a ‘nightmare’ - National | Globalnews.ca
					

Airlines say ramping up flights this summer has been complex, but one expert blames service issues and passenger complaints on poor planning.




					globalnews.ca
				





Richard


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 4, 2021)

ecassidy6 said:


> We use a travel agent when booking to Europe. I noticed you mentioned Travel with Dave - is he a travel agent? What are the advantages of booking an AMA cruise with him?


If you read through the posts, you find Dave's website and other info about his services.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 4, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> I booked a flight on American Airlines despite the
> airline canceling thousands of flights this summer -
> here's how I'm preparing for the worst.
> 
> ...



Smart. I’ve had to do this several times over many years. I recall two painful experiences (though not with AA). 

#1: flight canceled and no other flight available with lots of people stranded. This was pre smart phone days, so I had my office look up other nonstop flight options and I proposed the solution to the agent. They were clueless but with this info they were able to rebook all of us to that destination on the flight I found. I know if I hadn’t done that I would likely have been stuck at the airport 12+ hours.

#2: LAX-ATL nonstop, large plane. They announced the pilot was stuck on a LA freeway and wouldn’t make it in time so the flight was delayed by hours (fwiw, I thought blaming the traffic was typical Delta). I jumped to a courtesy phone before the 150+ others and got an agent, who was unable to see the flight I saw on my phone. I was flying first class (back when G was only ~$150 or so more expensive than coach), and I saw a better connection to my destination than she saw. I had to then purchase the flight on my phone, give her the booking number, and then she was able to refund the purchase and clean up the mess. Truly, these airlines use barbaric systems.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 4, 2021)

ecassidy6 said:


> I so enjoyed reading about your European adventures, but am sorry that you had to deal with lost luggage and flight cancellations. I was particularly interested in your AMA river cruise experience - we cancelled our August AMA August river cruise (Amsterdam to Basel to Lake Como). We use a travel agent when booking to Europe. I noticed you mentioned Travel with Dave - is he a travel agent? What are the advantages of booking an AMA cruise with him?


Friends of Dave morphed into www.rivercruiseking.com. he can book any services you wish through AmaWaterways. He sells a concierge service, but we are pretty independent travelers, and choose to pass on the hand holding. Dave accompanied this group. 24 of the 26 guests were Dave's. 
Ama provides a cruise manager on each cruise, and on each of our trips with them, we got more assistance from the CM than from Dave. 
Our next Ama cruise (if any) will be booked direct.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 26, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Every time you say this, I get excited. I'm standing by the door, tail wagging.  But then I'm like,  "Oh. Wait..."  LOL!
> 
> Dave, with and without Friends.


Sorry (not) to resurrect this old thread, but Dave Natalle RiverCruiseKing posted this photo of some of the passengers on our Bordeaux river cruise. That's Paula and I on the right side of the picture. Dave in the crown and the cruise manager taking the mug shot.


----------

